# محتاجه خبره ال عارفين عن صناعه الصابون المنزليه



## كوكى الكتكوته (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الحمد الله عرفت اعمل الصابون المنزلى وان شاء الله ناويه اعمل منه مشروع بس واقف ادامى مشكله هى انه اما عملته وبدات استعمله ايدى قشرت مش عارفه لايه انا عملت المقادير ربع بطاس وكيلو ونص زيت وشويه دقيقوجلسرين الكميات دى طبعا عشان كنت بجرب المهم انا مش عايزه اكتر البطاس عشان البشره وفى نفس الوقت عارفه ان البطاس هو سبب الرغوه فهل فى عامل مساعد يزود الرغوه وميضرش زى الصوادا الكاويه
المشكله الاخيره انى بحس انه بيبوش بسرعه عن الصابون الجاهز
اخر حاجه بقا عايزه اعرف العطر المناسب للصابون ايه عشان يبقا باين قوى واللون انا بحط الالوان الطبعيه بتاعت الاكل فهل فى الوان مخصصه للصابون


----------



## كوكى الكتكوته (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو الرد


----------



## كوكى الكتكوته (1 أكتوبر 2011)

يا جماعه مغقول 30 مشاهده مفيش ولا حد فيهم عارف فين الكميائين


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اختي كوكي تحياتي 
موضوع الصابون بكل انواعة موجود في مواضيع المنتدى ويمكنك البحث فيه لتجدي ما تريدين واما استفساراتك ارجو وضع الاسماء العلمية للمواد التي تستخدمينها لانه من المهم بعد تصنيع الصابون التحكم بدرجة الحموضة حتى لا يكون هناك ضرر منها . ويوجد الوان خاصة للصابون تباع في الاسواق وكذلك العطور .
وبتوفيق الله


----------

